# Geführte Touren ab Wiesbaden Nerotal 3. und 4. November



## Schwede (25. Oktober 2007)

Im Rahmen meiner Ausbildung zum MTB-Guide biete ich am 3. und 4. November zwei geführte Touren an. Startpunkt bei beiden Touren ist der Parkplatz an der Nerobergbahn in Wiesbaden.

Samstag, 3. November: Start 10:00 Uhr "Einsteigertour"
Tourlänge: ca. 20Km
Höhenmeter: ca. 470

Sonntag, 4. November:Start 10:00 Uhr "Tour für Hobbybiker"
Tourlänge: ca. 50Km
Höhenmeter:ca. 900

Morgen abend stelle ich die Flyer mit den detaillierten Informationen ins Netz. Also, jetzt schonmal das Wochenende vormerken


----------



## Schwede (26. Oktober 2007)

Hier die Flyer für meine beiden Touren am 3. und 4. November.
Die Teilnahme ist kostenlos!
Falls ihr Fragen habt, bitte einfach fragen. Ich antworte gerne auf alles...

Ich freue mich auf euch,
Bis dann,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. Oktober 2007)

"Beim Öffnen des Dokuments ist ein Fehler aufgetreten."  

Kannst du vielleicht hier ein paar genauere Angaben machen? Wo gehts hin? Gruppenstärke? Angepeilte Geschwindigkeit? Treffpunkt?
Wäre möglicherweise am Sonntag dabei.


----------



## Astrokill (27. Oktober 2007)

Also, ich kann das PDF fÃ¼r die Sonntagstour aufmachen und bin einfach mal so frei, die Angaben zur Tour hier reinzukopieren (@Christian: Ich hoffe, Du hast nix dagegen). Klingt interessant, mal sehen, was mein Terminkalender dazu sagt...




> Sonntag, 4. November, 10:00 Uhr
> 
> Treffpunkt: Parkplatz an der Nerobergbahn, Wiesbaden
> 
> ...


----------



## Schwede (27. Oktober 2007)

@Astrokill

Super, vielen Dank.
Also, falls noch jemand das pdf Dokument nicht aufkriegt. Ich kann euch auch den Flyer per mail schicken.
Allerdings bräuchte man dann auch den Acrobat Reader oder ähnliches 

@Schwarzer Kater

zur Gruppenstärke: max. 12 Teilnehmer
die Geschwindigkeit richtet sich nach dem langsamsten Teilnehmer, ich dachte so an ca. 16-17 km/h


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. Oktober 2007)

Schwede schrieb:


> die Geschwindigkeit richtet sich nach dem langsamsten Teilnehmer, ich dachte so an ca. 16-17 km/h


Gut zu wissen. Da dürfte der Titel "Tour für Hobby-Biker" einige in die Irre führen.  
Ich plan mir das mal ein und schau mir mal die für mich relativ neue Gegend an. Reicht dir das als verbindliche Anmeldung oder möchtest du eine E-Mail haben?


----------



## Schwede (27. Oktober 2007)

Das mit den 16-17 Km/h soll jetzt keinen abschrecken, der glaubt nicht schnell genug zu sein. Ich richte mich da nach den Teilnehmern. Die Geschwindigkeit kommt auch deshalb so zustande, weil es fast ausschließlich über Forstwege geht. 

@ Schwarzer Kater
Du brauchst mir keine Email zu schicken, wenn du sagst du kommst, dann reicht mir das. Falls sonst keine anderen sich melden und die Tour müsste ausfallen, würde ich dir noch Bescheid geben


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. Oktober 2007)

Schwede schrieb:


> @ Schwarzer Kater
> Du brauchst mir keine Email zu schicken, wenn du sagst du kommst, dann reicht mir das. Falls sonst keine anderen sich melden und die Tour müsste ausfallen, würde ich dir noch Bescheid geben


Sollte das der Fall sein, sag Bescheid. Dann bring ich vielleicht noch Verstärkung mit.   Werde das morgen mal beratschlagen.


----------



## redfoxy (27. Oktober 2007)

@ schwede:
hallöchen,
wird so etwas nochmals stattfinden? 
bin leider an beiden tagen nicht im lande+kann somit nicht teilnehmen....
viel spaß und grüßles,
von redfoxy


----------



## Schwede (28. Oktober 2007)

@redfoxy
In dieser Form erstmal nicht, ich führe diese beiden Touren als Praktikumstouren für meine Bikeguide Ausbildung durch. Wir können aber falls du Zeit und Lust hast, die Strecken einfach mal so abfahren.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## carboni (28. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Christian, 

ich kann noch nicht 100% versprechen, dass ich dabei bin, werde es in jedem Fall versuchen.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiegetritt (29. Oktober 2007)

> Dann bring ich vielleicht noch Verstärkung mit.  Werde das morgen mal beratschlagen.



... und hier ist schon einer, der am Sonntag mitfährt.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## grecco86 (30. Oktober 2007)

hi,

ich versuche am samstag da zu sein! falls ich komme dann mit verstaerkung (2-4 mann)
bis samstag dann vielleicht!

ps: coole aktion!

ah noch ne frage: die aktion ist doch kostenlos oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden ???

grecco86!


----------



## Schwede (30. Oktober 2007)

grecco86 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ich versuche am samstag da zu sein! falls ich komme dann mit verstaerkung (2-4 mann)
> bis samstag dann vielleicht!
> ...



Ist natürlich kostenfrei!


----------



## Uphiller88 (31. Oktober 2007)

Hi Christian,
bin am 4.11. auch dabei 
DANKE schon mal für das kostenlose Angebot!
Bis Sonntag...
Gruß
RALPH


----------



## Schwede (4. November 2007)

Ich danke den Teilnehmern Axel, Wiegetritt, Uphiller88 und Schwarzer Kater für ihr kommen und die angenehme Tour. War schön euch kennenzulernen!
Bis demnächst vielleicht mal in eurem Heimatrevier

Grüße und schönes Restwochenende,
Christian


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. November 2007)

Danke nochmal von mir für die schöne Tour in neuem Gebiet! War mal was anderes und hat mich auf ein paar Ideen gebracht. 
Bis bald mal wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

